# Smoker has been sitting for a few years...time to clean it out



## kingt36 (Jun 21, 2012)

Greetings all!

My wife bought me a propane smoker from Lowes about five years ago. We used it quite a bit for the first year or so, but then we moved from Wichita, KS to Atlanta, GA. The first 2 years we lived in an apartment and couldn't use the smoker so it sat in our garage. We have been in a house for the last year and a half, however we haven't used it. It's been sitting outside and I've been hesitant to open it up for fear of what may be living inside.

Anyway, I'm feeling inspired and want to go ahead and open it up, clean it out and get it ready for work. Can you good people offer any advice or tips regarding the best way to go about this task. After sitting for 3 and a half years I expect it to be quite a task. It has always had a cover over it that basically covers the cooking portion, not the legs.

Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 21, 2012)

What kind of smoker is it? Shouldn't be a problem, I would just fire it up and let it burn at about 300* for an hour and that should kill anything. Remember it's just a metal box and some good heat will get it back in shape in no time. I see this is your first post so when you get a minute Please swing by Roll Call and formally introduce yourself so we can get to know you!, Thanks!


----------



## kingt36 (Jun 21, 2012)

After looking around the forum, I'm thinking that the smoker I have is the BBQ Grillware Vertical Propane smoker. It's been covered for the last four years so I can't verify that until I uncover it, but I'm almost certain that's it.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 21, 2012)

i would

wash(power wash) out the inside.
season with some veggie oil
clean the gas fixtures with compressed air
heat it up at full temp for a few hours. 
bring temp down to preferred smoking range and throw a few chucks in the chip pan and gauge setup time


----------



## barnesski1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Let it burn for 2 hours and call it good!


----------



## kingt36 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't think it would be that easy. I'll keep you updated on my progress. I can't wait to make my trip to the butcher for a brisket and a pork butt!


----------



## kingt36 (Jun 22, 2012)

We opened it up. It is the BBQ Grillware smoker. It actually doesn't look anywhere near as bad as I thought it would. We brought the racks and bowl in to clean them out. I'm planning on getting out in a little bit to buy a propane tank, heat resistant gloves. I'll probably buy a brisket or boston butt to give a go this weekend. I'm very excited to get serious about smoking meat...


----------

